# Brand new Yamaha EF6300iSDE instant overload (with video)



## ron_jeremy (Jul 13, 2018)

We have an old Yamaha EF4500 that we connect to our inverter (via 3-prong 120V 30A socket) in order to charge the batteries that power our house (we live off grid). The unit is approaching the 5000 hour mark so we picked up a brand new EF6300 and planned on keeping the EF4500 as a spare. 

When I connect the inverter to the EF4500 there's a 60 second "handshake" period where nothing happens & no load is put on the generator. After 60 seconds the inverter makes a single mechanical click sound, the light goes from flashing to solid, & then power starts being fed to the batteries (generator accepts load -- *about 6 - 7 bars on the EF5400*). 

However, when I plug into the EF6300 it goes into overload pretty much right away as seen in this video:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/ao159PmbRXqCwjHU9 

I tried with the 'econo mode' in either the off or on position but it does not help. 
I also tried the voltage select switch in either position (120V or 120/240V) but it also made no difference. 

I hauled out an even older 4000W generator (some no name thing but too loud to use) & it connects to the inverter & charges the batteries properly, too -- just like our aging EF4500. 

Any idea why the 6300 is overloading?


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Sounds like the 6300 has a lower surge tolerance than the other two. I'm assuming that you have an inverter with a battery charger built in correct? Do you have the ability to adjust the current your charger pulls? Most inverter/charger systems will give you the opportunity to lower the amount of amps you send to your battery bank. What inverter/charger do you have (model #). How many batteries? Or more important, how many amp hours for your total bank?


----------



## ron_jeremy (Jul 13, 2018)

Thx for offering to help. 

12 x 2V 960AH batteries
Trace Engineering SWSW4024 inverter w/battery charger.

I have not looked at the inverter settings at this time, and I'm hesitant to change them considering the inverter woeks fine with smaller generators. 

What I do find odd is that 2 much smaller generators work just fine. 

When I connect the inverter to any generator what happens first is the inverter "AC in good" light turns on and after 1 minute the inverter clicks on and starts pulling load from the genset to charge the batteries. However, when I plug in this new unit the inverter the "AC in good" light doesn't even turn on to acknowledge the generator yet the generator revs up (maybbe goes into overspeed) & goes into instant overload.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Ahh, a little more info makes the difference. Do you have a good AC meter? 
I would check to see what voltage it's putting out. Sounds like it may be a bad gen set. 
It would be interesting to put it on a scope meter to see what it's really doing.
Is it giving true 110, Neutral, Ground. Or is it giving 60,60, Ground.
I have this old saying, New isn't always better, and older isn't always bad.
As things progress, companies are always looking for ways to save money.

Your inverter has much better electronics than that gen set. If it's not happy with 
the power then there is a reason. Perhaps you can get it exchanged?


----------



## ron_jeremy (Jul 13, 2018)

Thx for the continued help. I dropped it off at the dealer and am awaiting their diagnosis. Will keep you posted when I have more info.


----------



## Raj174 (Aug 7, 2018)

I think the problem is the generator neutral is bonded to the frame, had this problem with my new Kohler PRO5.2E portable. In my case the bond was made in the generator head, but I've seen Honda connections behind the control panel. Not familiar with Yamaha, but it shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## Muskoka Blair (Dec 29, 2021)

ron_jeremy said:


> Thx for the continued help. I dropped it off at the dealer and am awaiting their diagnosis. Will keep you posted when I have more info.


I am having the same issue after putting 1400hrs on. Were they able to diagnose your issue and were repairs able to be made?


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Muskoka Blair said:


> I am having the same issue after putting 1400hrs on. Were they able to diagnose your issue and were repairs able to be made?


OP never came back to update us on what happened, and his thread is from summer, 2018. You may want to make your own thread.


----------

